# NTM-A Change of Command, July 2014



## McG (7 Jul 2014)

BGen Eyre completes his tenure as commander of NATO Training Mission Afghanistan, passing the job to another Canadian.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Jul 2014)

Congratulations, both to BGen Eyre for a successful multinational command, and to BGen Heaterington for being selected to Command NTM-A.  

Regards,
G2G


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jul 2014)

I remember him as Captain Eyre, Recce Pl 2VP 1993.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Jul 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I remember him as Captain Eyre, Recce Pl 2VP 1993.



OCdt Eyre, 1985.   

Good man!


----------

